
My conversation on secrecy with a Super Spook - archgoon
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2016/03/18/conversation-with-a-super-spook/
======
gitcommit
I liked this picture [http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/JV...](http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/JV4_7763-600x401.jpg)

